# Shimano...



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay guys. I was wondering several things here. About how much would a new Shimano Dura Ace 7800 crankset cost 53/39 of course....Dura Ace WH-7801 Wheels, and DA SH-R215 shoes cost? altogether please? I don't know why...but ever since i got my new bike i just want everything to be DA...i wish they made seatposts, stems, & bars...oh well...just for those items how much do you think it would cost? Thankyou guys...:idea:


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Mr_Snips2 said:


> Okay guys. I was wondering several things here. About how much would a new Shimano Dura Ace 7800 crankset cost 53/39 of course....Dura Ace WH-7801 Wheels, and DA SH-R215 shoes cost? altogether please? I don't know why...but ever since i got my new bike i just want everything to be DA...i wish they made seatposts, stems, & bars...oh well...just for those items how much do you think it would cost? Thankyou guys...:idea:


I hope you aren't serious..... do you think we are all just sitting around waiting to tally up your favored bits. You obviously have access to the internet.... give it a try. :idea:


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

i know...
i've figured out so far...(with slightly more expensive shimano wheels) something like...1650 or so?

does that sound about right? obviously i'm not going to be doing this all at once


----------



## Damon64 (Sep 24, 2005)

...well, they do make seatposts too.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

DA makes nice enough components, but why on earth would you assume they would make a nice seatpost, stems and bars? Are you really feeling that much love for Shimano? If you want "best in class," you'll easily find better hubs, seatpost, skewers, and brakepads than Shimano.




Mr_Snips2 said:


> .i wish they made seatposts, stems, & bars...oh well...just for those items how much do you think it would cost? Thankyou guys...:idea:


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

definitely. Brakes = ZG, posts= easton probbaly, bars= your fave company etc.

use weightweenies to find the lightest


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

Mr_Snips2 said:


> Okay guys. I was wondering several things here. About how much would a new Shimano Dura Ace 7800 crankset cost 53/39 of course....Dura Ace WH-7801 Wheels, and DA SH-R215 shoes cost? altogether please? I don't know why...but ever since i got my new bike i just want everything to be DA...i wish they made seatposts, stems, & bars...oh well...just for those items how much do you think it would cost? Thankyou guys...:idea:


Since you are obviously internet disabled, let me help you out a little...

http://www.performancebike.com/
http://www.ebay.com/


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yep, kinda a spur of the moment kinda thing last night guys...i really only want a Shimano Crankset, then get Campy wheels, or Zipps...either one would be nice


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

we all got the urge but is it really worth the money? like the other guys said, there are better parts available. and u just got a new bloody bike so hold on mate


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

Damon64 said:


> ...well, they do make seatposts too.


... And they used to make stems too. About 20 years ago, they had a neet forged aluminum quill stem with completely hidden bolts (the heads of both the expander bolt and handelbar clamp bolt were hidden under the stem cap).


----------

